# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  fsusbexservice.exe что за зверь?

## ScratchyClaws

Однажды при запуске Каспер начал ругаться на этот сервис (c:\windows\system32\fsusbexservice.exe) пишет, что высокая степень опасности.
Поглядела логи - файл раньше запускался и Каспер автоматом помещал его в доверенные, потом с очередным обновлением перестал %) 
В инете пишут или что это относится к Самсунговской программе для работы с телефоном, или что это сервис показывающий рекламу  :Shocked: 
Сейчас при загрузке комп ругается что этот сервис запустить нельзя (видимо хвосты какие-то есть)...
Что посоветуете?




> FsUsbDevice   (событий: 2)	
> 28.02.2010 10:51:28	Контроль программ		Помещено в группу	Доверенные	Известно по базе данных известного программного обеспечения		
> 28.02.2010 11:47:18	Контроль программ		Помещено в группу	Слабые ограничения	Имеет высокое значение эвристически рассчитанного рейтинга опасности

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

- дык... отправьте его в вирлаб... что они скажут

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

З.Ы. а о каком Самсунговском софте речь?.. у меня тоже установлено кое-что из их фирм вара, но такого сервиса не видно, только что специально перепроверил

----------


## ScratchyClaws

пишут что к samsung pc suite относится.

кстати интересно, я прогу просила заблокировать, а она уже успела переехать в слабые ограничения. Но при этом при загрузке комп ругается на невозможность её запустить

UPD: 
ага... файлов два все-таки...
FsUsbExService.Exe 212K
FsUsbExDevice.Dll 108K
(отправила оба на [email protected])

----------


## Шапельский Александр

FsUsbExService.Exe--Publisher: Teruten
Startup Section: Services                                     
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services
Names:                                                                                                                                                                                            FsUsbExService
Subkeys:                                                                                                                                                                                            FsUsbExService
Locations:                                                                                                                                                                                            %SystemRoot%\system32

File Size:                                                                                              233472 (228  kb)

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> пишут что к samsung pc suite относится...


- да, именно, эта софтина и живёт на двух моих ПК, ставил с диска шедшего в комплекте с Samsung-DUOS, но ни на одном из них не удалось найти ни FsUsbExService.Exe, ни FsUsbExDevice.Dll  :Shocked: 
- наверное, этим довеском, снабжаются какието особые версии этого фирменного ПО  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rene-gad

> Однажды при запуске Каспер начал ругаться


Мой Каспер при каждом 3-м запуске IdosWin (аналог Windows Explorer) и каждом запуске DPP (Digital Photo Professional - софт от Canon) начинает проверять запуск приложений. Несмотря на то, что оба они занесены в список доверенных, он находит какие-то изменения (очевидно связанные с тем, что обе программы обращаются к папкам с изменяющимся содержанием).

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> ставил с диска шедшего в комплекте с Samsung-DUOS


м.б. эта служба не для всех мобилок нужна?

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> ставил с диска шедшего в комплекте с Samsung-DUOS


у нас аж два samsung-duos и ни к одному не было дисков  :Sad:  качала проги с сайта.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> ...качала проги с сайта.


- т.е. софт не за деньги куплен...
- видимо, в свободно-распространяемый вариант и добавли какойто рекламный, а может по совместительству и шпионский довесок...

----------


## SDA

Мне кажется, что это повторение известного бага при обнюхиваниии программ занесенных в доверенные. У меня он как то начал подозревать Активсинк.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> - т.е. софт не за деньги куплен...
> - видимо, в свободно-распространяемый вариант и добавли какойто рекламный, а может по совместительству и шпионский довесок...


заплатив за телефон ещё только не хватало отдельно заплатить за софт  :Smiley:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> заплатив за телефон ещё только не хватало отдельно заплатить за софт


- зачем же платить отдельно?.. просто любой товар нужно стремиться покупать максимально укомплектованным, а телефон то уж точно следовало бы поискать укомплектованный диском с фирменным софтом и всеми шнурками  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Smiley: 

- в Вашем то городе с наличием выбора проблем уж точно быть не должно  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> а телефон то уж точно следовало бы поискать укомплектованный диском с фирменным софтом и всеми шнурками


скажем так, наличие диска не самое главное в телефоне  :Smiley: 
шнурок-то кстати был

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Sat, Mar 6, 2010 at 10:45 AM
> FsUsbExDevice.Dll
> Вредоносный код в файле не обнаружен.
> FsUsbExService.Exe
> Файл в процессе обработки.


и с тех пор тишина... вспоминается случай несколько лет назад, когда на вопрос по поводу лечения пинча (антивирь писал что лечить невозможно) через неделю (если не больше) пришёл вопрос о моем номере лицензии  :Smiley:

----------


## Aleksandra

*2ScratchyClaws* Залейте эти два файлика на файлообменник и дайте ссылку на закачку.

----------


## Rene-gad

> У меня он как то начал подозревать Активсинк.


У меня до сих пор подозревает...

----------


## Aleksandra

*2ScratchyClaws* Файл подписан, поэтому смотреть особо нечего.  :Smiley: 

http://www.freefixer.com/library/file/36775/

----------


## SDA

Вопрос, а подписанные файлы это 100%?
Как подписывать файлы на ту же симбу  http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...509#post602509

----------


## Aleksandra

> Вопрос, а подписанные файлы это 100%?


В данном конкретном случае, да. Сомневаться не приходится. У меня глаз наметан и мне достаточно взглянуть на файлик, чтобы сказать зловред это или нет.

----------


## SDA

А это немного юмора http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...d34-1268249792

http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...7fa-1268370105

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> *2ScratchyClaws* Файл подписан, поэтому смотреть особо нечего.


тогда почему везде советуют эти файлы срочно удалять?  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

> В данном конкретном случае, да. Сомневаться не приходится. У меня глаз наметан и мне достаточно взглянуть на файлик, чтобы сказать зловред это или нет.


Я бы не надеялся на один наметанный взгляд  :Smiley:  и антивирусы ошибаются  :Smiley:  а как пописывать файлы я Вам показал.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Aleksandra

> тогда почему везде советуют эти файлы срочно удалять?


Я думаю скажу не новость для Вас, что многие кто сейчас занимается лечением вне этого форума люди малокомпетентные (я не имею ввиду наших). Дайте хоть одну ссылку на тему, где хелперы с ВИ бьют этот файл.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> и антивирусы ошибаются


Антивирусы могут ошибаться, я нет.  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

ScratchyClaws почитай:
http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=183331
http://forums.spybot.info/showthread.php?t=49187
http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/...r-firefox.html
http://www.freefixer.com/library/file/36775/
http://www.backgroundtask.eu/systeem...o.php?ID=21921

в общем Adware, удали его нафик.Антивирусы ее как вредную не определяют, но вроде говориться что ничего в ней полезного нет.

begin
ExecuteRepair
RebootWindows(true);
end. 
если неправильный скрипт пусть хелперы поправят.

----------


## Aleksandra

*2SDA* У Вас очень интересный подход к вопросу.  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

> *2SDA* У Вас очень интересный подход к вопросу.


Скрипт то правильно написал?  :Smiley:

----------


## pig

Error in 3:1, скорее всего.

----------


## Aleksandra

> Скрипт то правильно написал?


Не будем брать во внимание то, что скрипт совсем ничего не сделает (а вернее даже не запустится) ответьте мне, как можно судить о зловредности файла не смотрев его?

----------


## SDA

> Не будем брать во внимание то, что скрипт совсем ничего не сделает (а вернее даже не запустится) ответьте мне, как можно судить о зловредности файла не смотрев его?


Открою страшную тайну.Это Самсунговская программа для работы с телефоном показывающая рекламу, как говорит мой наметанный взгляд  :Smiley:  У дочки  Samsung GT-S5230 http://mobisoto.ru/models/samsung/gt-s5230/  :Smiley:  
файл fsusbexservice. exe принадлежат проге  Samsung PC Studio- программа для синхронизации телефонов непосредственно для Samsung  с компьютером - закачки файлов, сохранения телефонной книги, SMS и др.

----------


## Aleksandra

*2SDA* За что Вы хотите удалить этот файл я так и не поняла.  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

Adware.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

файлики я все-таки удалила, оба. ПС студио без них запускается, правда телефон не подключала ещё...
комп тоже грузится без ругани теперь

----------


## Aleksandra

> Adware.


Специально для Вас закарантинела файлик из темы http://virusinfo.info/911test/?actio...&case_id=11987 Будете продолжать утверждать, что это адварь?  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

К сожалению, а может и нет, я до сих пор не произвел регистрацию в 911  :Smiley:

----------


## Aleksandra

> я до сих пор не произвел регистрацию в 911


Все что нужно во вложении.

----------


## SDA

Пока утверждаю, что это адварь в плане не вредности, но бесполезности. Пример - тот же Download Master подгружающий рекламу.

----------


## Aleksandra

> Пока утверждаю, что это адварь в плане не вредности, но бесполезности.


Утверждения ни на чем не основанные утверждениями являться не могут.

----------


## SDA

> Утверждения ни на чем не основанные утверждениями являться не могут.


Пример Download Master  обоснованный ?  :Smiley:

----------


## Aleksandra

> Пример Download Master  обоснованный ?


Извините, нет. У нас идет обсуждение конкретного файла, который не содержит зловредного кода. Более того этот файл подписан и по нему имеется ответ аналитика. Если уж Вы мне не доверяете, то ответ эксперта должен был Вас убедить.

Вот единственная тема http://www.avsoft.ru/forum/read.php?FID=31&TID=2920 в которой этот файл не заслуженно удалили. Обратите внимание, что проблема пользователя с этим файлом никак не связана. А вот тема http://my-nod32.ru/forum/topic_271/3 где тупо скопировали этот скрипт. Есть также еще пару тем с зарубежных форумов, где идет ошибочное утверждение о зловредности этого файла людьми, которые в этом абсолютно ничего не понимают. Пожалуй, это вся информация.

----------


## SDA

Остаемся при своих мнениях, я спорить не собираюсь, это глупо и безнадежно  :Smiley:

----------


## Aleksandra

> Остаемся при своих мнениях


Умение признать свою неправоту - оно в любом человеке ценно. В мужчине особенно.  :Wink: 

*p. s.* В одном я с Вами согласна: нужно закончить это обсуждение.

----------


## bolshoy kot

FsUsbExService.Exe (имя пользователя SYSTEM) ставится вместе с "Samsung New PC Studio".

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

ха. удалённые файлы благополучно восстановились вновь...
антивирус удивил - после 5-ти диалоговых окон с вопросами разрешить или нет скрытую установку драйвера он не записал эти события в отчет О_о
Заодно выяснилось, что их больше чем два... 
Samsung PC Studio стоит, да... Но я им не пользовалась, а Samsung Kies запускала 4 перезагрузки назад...

----------

